# Shinnersia forma variegatus



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I use strong fluorescence light with cold water to make it like this.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

How cold is the water? What other water parameters do you use?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Keeping 22 degrees(celsius) will be good for it.


----------

